# flobert



## Haiga

Salve.

Vorrei sapere come posso tradurre l'esprezione "il flobert", perche anche se questa parola esite nel spagnolo non ne de uso corrente. 

En realta me basterebe sapere se flobert e una parola molto usata in Italia. 

Il contesto è questo: "Nel giardino la luna, e quel profumo d'erba e piante che ricorda certe lontanissime mattine (saranno mai esistite?) quando alle primi luci, con gli scarponi e il flobert, si usciva a caccia." 

Grazie.


----------



## gatogab

Haiga said:


> Salve.
> 
> Vorrei sapere come posso tradurre l'esprezione "il flobert", perche anche se questa parola esite nel spagnolo non ne de uso corrente.
> 
> En realta me basterebe sapere se flobert e una parola molto usata in Italia.
> 
> Il contesto è questo: "Nel giardino la luna, e quel profumo d'erba e piante che ricorda certe lontanissime mattine (saranno mai esistite?) quando alle primi luci, con gli scarponi e il flobert, si usciva a caccia."
> 
> Grazie.


Molto usata non lo so, ma:


> il Sabatini Coletti Dizionario della Lingua Italiana:
> *flobert* [flo-bèrt] s.m. inv.
> • Pistola o fucile a retrocarica usato per il tiro a segno
> • Anche in funzione di agg.: fucile f.
> • a. 1952


----------



## 0scar

Flobert es para especialistas, si dijese winchester o beretta sería distinto.

http://coleccionrosatto.blogspot.com/2008/06/pistolas-flobert_12.html


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> Flobert es para especialistas, si dijese winchester o beretta sería distinto.
> 
> http://coleccionrosatto.blogspot.com/2008/06/pistolas-flobert_12.html



Entre los dos, Winchester, porque Beretta hace pensar más a pistola y aquí se está hablando de caza, es decir de un fusil.


----------



## gatogab

> Originally Posted by *0scar*
> Flobert es para especialistas, si dijese winchester o *beretta* sería distinto.





> FUCILI DA CACCIA
> Beretta ha sviluppato e raffinato una tecnologia costruttiva, unica e inimitabile, che le ha consentito di superare, unico costruttore al mondo, la quota record di un milione e mezzo di sovrapposti prodotti.


*Mayores detalles.*


----------



## ursu-lab

Nell'*immaginario collettivo*, Beretta è sinonimo di pistola. È addirittura in tutti i dizionari col significato di "pistola automatica".

Se si tratta di "comunicare" che l'arma è un fucile, o scrivi "*rifle* *Flobert*" (la soluzione che personalmente mi sembra più corretta) o, se vuoi usare una marca famosissima che ti dia immediatamente l'*idea (idea come "immagine") *di fucile, scrivi Winchester. 


Cioè, se leggi che un tizio la mattina è uscito con una beretta, nessuno penserà che si tratta di un fucile ma viene spontaneo immaginarsi una pistola.


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> Cioè, se leggi che un tizio la mattina è uscito *con una *beretta, nessuno penserà che si tratta di un fucile ma viene spontaneo immaginarsi una pistola.


 
Questo che dici è verissimo.

Ma ho letto o visto in TV, non lo ricordo, un tizio che è uscito una mattina *con un*: 


> FUCILE Beretta 424
> Fucile doppietta matr. 11158 cal. 12 canne cm. 71 dx= 3 stelle sx= 1 stella, bigrillo, estrazione manuale. Anno 1965.


 
Perciò ho osato.


----------



## Haiga

Grazie mille!

Bueno ya resolví la traducción y de hecho ya la entregé y gustó muchisimo (aunque estoy a tiempo de hacer nuevas correciones). 

Comparto con ustedes que por el poco tiempo que tuve para la investigación no pude determinar la época literaria de narrador. Aun así, decidí direccionar la "fidelidad" a los intereses de mis lectores. La palabra que vertí, en el lugar de "flobert", fue "carabina". Por las razones que es una palabra que aleja de los matices de los cuales quiería escapar y rememora un aire antiguo (Algo que no es desdeñable de matizar en el texto).

La elección de la palabra carabina gustó también porque alude en cierta forma a los orígenes del texto. Carabina= Carabinieri.


----------



## gatogab

I carabinieri vanno a caccia con le carabine?


----------



## honeyheart

Si se trata de la caza, creo que lo más común es la escopeta.


P.D.: 





gatogab said:


> I carabinieri vanno a caccia con le  carabine?


A caccia di criminali.


----------



## ursu-lab

honeyheart said:


> Si se trata de la caza, creo que lo más común es la escopeta.


Se si parla di cacciatori è senz'altro il termine più adatto e decisamente il più usato. In effetti l'immagine di un cacciatore con una carabina è più da caccia grossa, tipo elefanti magari  Ma magari è ambientato in Botswana, no?


----------



## gatogab

honeyheart said:


> Si se trata de la caza, creo que lo más común es la escopeta.
> 
> 
> P.D.:
> A caccia di criminali.


 
Claro.
Para ir a caza de pajaritos, pájaros y pajarracos, zorros y ese tipo de cuadrúpedos, se puede utilizar una buena escopeta berreta. (Mi son fissato con la beretta?)

I carabinieri hanno un reparto speciale che va a caccia di malviventi con delle carabine (berreta?).

Ma un carabiniere, per conto suo e a livello sportivo, usa sicuramente la scopetta per andare a caccia i giorni prestabiliti dalla legge che regolamenta l'attività venatoria.


----------



## ursu-lab

gatogab said:


> Claro.
> Para ir a caza de pajaritos, pájaros y pajarracos, zorros y ese tipo de cuadrúpedos, se puede utilizar una buena escopeta Beretta. (Mi son fissato con la beretta?) Credo proprio di sì  Se lo usi con la minuscola significa pistola automatica (vd. dizionari italiani), altrimenti come nome di marchio registrato va con la maiuscola.
> 
> I carabinieri hanno un reparto speciale che va a caccia di malviventi con delle carabine (Beretta?).
> 
> Ma un carabiniere, per conto suo e a livello sportivo, usa sicuramente la scopetta per andare a caccia i giorni prestabiliti dalla legge che regolamenta l'attività venatoria.



Il carabiniere con la scopetta al massimo ci pulisce l'armadietto.  A caccia ci va con la doppietta ...

*scopétta* s. f. [dim. di _scopa_]. – *1.* Piccola scopa per spazzare e spolverare angoli riposti, mobili, ecc. *2.* region. Spazzola. ◆ Dim. *scopettina*; accr. *scopettóne* m., spazzolone per lavare i pavimenti e per passarvi lo straccio.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Haiga,


Haiga said:


> In realtà mi basterebbe sapere se flobert è una parola molto usata in Italia.


Non direi proprio che è molto usata. 
Io, personalmente, non l'avevo mai sentita prima.


----------



## Haiga

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao Haiga,
> 
> Non direi proprio che è molto usata.
> Io, personalmente, non l'avevo mai sentita prima.



Grazie a tutti.

Ormai ho entregato il compito e me andata bene.

La parola "Carabina" è stata usata di modo geniale (modestia aparte) nella mia traduzione. Perché essiste "la carabina ad aria compressa" molto addata per la caccia di conigli. Dall'altra parte, come ho detto su, la parola "carabina" può chiamare nella mente del lettore in origine del testo dalla asosiazione "Carabinieri"-"Carabina".


----------



## 0scar

Salvo que el conejo esté dentro de una jaula no hay cosa menos apropiada para cazarlos que un rifle de aire comprimido, y si son liebres, la única oportunidad es con una escopeta del 12 con cartuchos de perdigones grandes (fucile da caccia).
Una carabina es un arma con cañon estriado y que utiliza balas, y solo sirve para presas que no se mueven. Si la presa vuela o corre hay que usar una escopeta.


----------



## gatogab

Haiga said:


> Grazie a tutti.
> 
> Ormai ho *consegnato* il compito e m*i è* andata bene.
> 
> La parola "Carabina" è stata usata *in* modo geniale (modestia aparte) nella mia traduzione. Perché *esiste* "la carabina ad aria compressa" molto *adatta* per la caccia di conigli. Dall'altra parte, come ho detto su, la parola "carabina" può chiamare *alla* mente del lettore in origine del testo dalla *associazione* "Carabinieri"-"Carabina".


 
L' ARMA DE CARABINIERI sará informata di questa genialitá.


Buona caccia.


> La grande agilità e l’imprevedibilità nella corsa, l’abitudine a rintanarsi al minimo sospetto, l’eccezionale sviluppo dei sensi e l’innata scaltrezza *rendono il coniglio un soggetto di caccia quanto mai difficile.*


----------

